# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  8 weeks Test / Tren / Clen Cycle Log

## MFM

Hello, today was the 1st day of my 2nd cycle. My cycle is:
weeks 1 - 8 test e 125 mg/week
weeks 1 - 8 tren a 75 mg eod
weeks 1 - 8 clen 120 mcg 2 weeks on / 2 weeks off
weeks 1 - 8 bromo 2.5 mg ed

PCT (14 days after the last test e injection)
week 1 HCG 3500iu
weeks 1 - 4 nolva 40/40/20/20
clomid 1 - 4 50/50/50/50

stats 
28 years
179 cm
76.1 kg
14 % bf
1st cycle was test e - deca with great results.

Goal:
Gain lean muscle mass, and lose as much fat as possible in the process.

Diet:
3500 cal
pro 350 g
carb 350 g
fat 77 g

Training:
Chest/Abs
Back
Off
Biceps/Triceps
Shoulders/Traps
Legs
Off

Cardio 15 - 30 minutes after weight session.

Start date: Sunday 02/02/13

----------


## MFM

No cough nothing wrong at all, I started clen 1 week earlier today was the 1st day of the maximum dose which is 120 mcg. No side effects at all except for the shaking.

----------


## redz

Why did you pick Test E? over say test P considering you are already injecting eod.

----------


## MFM

Actually test e vial is 250 mg but test p vial is 100 mg, also the test p is triple the price. I'm just taking test at low doses to prevent any problem that tren might have regarding suppression of natural test.

----------


## redz

Ok so it was a price choice, either way you should be fine i was just curious.

----------


## copaaz

You need to increase Test to 250wk

----------


## MFM

> You need to increase Test to 250wk


I just want tren to be the main hormone in the cycle, also it was atomini's advice.

----------


## MFM

Day 2
It hurts like hell in my butt where I got the injection, yesterday I had no pain at all. Also I never got any pain in my test - deca cycle.

----------


## MFM

Week 2

I'm sure it's too early to see results but I have checked my weight and bf % and I was happy. Before starting I was 76.1 kgs with 14 % bf and today in my 9th day I am 79.3 kgs with 11.2 % bf. I'm really excited about how this cycle might end.

----------


## Lunk1

Does your name denote the 3ways you enjoy lol???

----------


## largerthannormal

Lol only lunk wuld think of that

----------


## MFM

WEEK 3

This cycle is crazy, can tren a kick that fast?! And also give great weight changes.

SO here it is:
Week 1: 76.1 kg / 12.5 % bf / LBM 66.4 kg
Week 2: 79.3 kg / 11.2 % bf / LBM 70.4 kg
Week 3: 81.6 kg / 11.9 % bf / LBM 71.9 kg

Zero side effects.

----------


## MFM

WEEK 3

This cycle is crazy, can tren a kick that fast?! And also give great weight changes.

SO here it is:
Week 1: 76.1 kg / 12.5 % bf / LBM 66.4 kg
Week 2: 79.3 kg / 11.2 % bf / LBM 70.4 kg
Week 3: 81.6 kg / 11.9 % bf / LBM 71.9 kg

Zero side effects.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Actually test e vial is 250 mg but test p vial is 100 mg, also the test p is triple the price. I'm just taking test at low doses to prevent any problem that tren might have regarding suppression of natural test.


I know we don't talk prices and all but prop being triple the price id say stay the fuk away from your source because that's just retarded...

----------


## t-dogg

Just my two cents. You should of ran Test P the first two weeks and then test e the rest of the time. Then the last two weeks used the test p. Test E wont even kisk in till around week 4-5, and your only doing a 8wk cycle. Doesnt make much sense.

----------


## MFM

> I know we don't talk prices and all but prop being triple the price id say stay the fuk away from your source because that's just retarded...


I'm trying to find another supplier.

----------


## MFM

> Just my two cents. You should of ran Test P the first two weeks and then test e the rest of the time. Then the last two weeks used the test p. Test E wont even kisk in till around week 4-5, and your only doing a 8wk cycle. Doesnt make much sense.



I was gonna do that.

----------


## MFM

End of week 3.

That's what I call near death experience. Zero side effects until the last shot, I had my first tren cough. It wasn't bad but the shortness in breath, nausea, and tachycardia. I really thought that I was having a heart attack, I checked my BP and it was normal at the time, any ideas?

That was yesterday, it's 3 am here now and it still hard and painful to take deep breath, thank God I'm continuing clen from tomorrow, I really hope it helps.

I also feel burn after the injection, it lasts for a long time. I have lumps in the glutes, and they are a little painful. It's also itching so much in the injection sites.

Tomorrow I'll check my weight and bf.

----------


## MFM

1st day of week 4.

I had test and tren shot today, nothing more than a cough but it wasn't as bad as the 1st time. No pain with shot at all.

Crazy strength gains (around 25 % increase). I always take the shots right before the workout.

Result: (I check the progress in the beginning of the week)
Week 1: 76.1 kg / 12.5 % bf / fat mass 09.7 kg / LBM 66.4 kg
Week 2: 79.3 kg / 11.2 % bf / fat mass 08.9 kg / LBM 70.4 kg
Week 3: 81.6 kg / 11.9 % bf / fat mass 09.7 kg / LBM 71.9 kg
Week 4: 83.4 kg / 12.5 % bf / fat mass 10.4 kg / LBM 73.0 kg

----------


## Antonious

Any updates?

----------


## MFM

The end of week 6 :

Cough:
By the end of the week 3 I had my 1st cough, it came again a few times later especially when I inject tren 2 days in a row (which I had to do a few times, but not anymore).

Avoiding the cough:
The cough starts to come during the injection. I tried everything possible, clen didn't have any effect and never stopped it or made it easier, What really seemed to work for me and stopping the cough is:
1. Injecting very slowly with pauses, for 45 - 60 seconds.
2. Breathing deeply from the nose before pinning until you feel that the cough time has passed after the injection.
(That's how I have no cough anymore)

Sex drive:
Still crazy, I can go 2-3 times in a row easily, more than once a day. I'm only having 125 mg of test e and it's crazy for me because when I had it at 350 mg per week with (deca 200 mg) I felt almost nothing sexually. I'm sure it's the deca effect.

Strength:
My favorite crazy part, I'm not the biggest dude in the gym but I'm the one who people stare at when they see how much I lift. I'm lifting the heaviest weights, the 50 kg dumbbells are rarely used but last week I used them to do 6 reps, and my maximum weight was around 36 kg. My incline chest press was 80 kg and last time I did lift 110 kg and the strength is still raising.

The look:
So that's how my 6 pack look?! I have never looked so ripped like that, I can finally see my 6 pack, I have never reached the current bf %. Even the blind can see how great my body became, all that and I'm still in week 6, and I'm almost at bf % of 1 digit. I can literally see a change everyday.


Result: (I check the progress in the beginning of every week)
Week 1: 76.1 kg / 12.5 % bf / fat mass 09.7 kg / LBM 66.4 kg
Week 2: 79.3 kg / 11.2 % bf / fat mass 08.9 kg / LBM 70.4 kg
Week 3: 81.6 kg / 11.9 % bf / fat mass 09.7 kg / LBM 71.9 kg
Week 4: 83.4 kg / 12.5 % bf / fat mass 10.4 kg / LBM 73.0 kg
Week 5: 82.8 kg / 11.8 % bf / fat mass 09.8 kg / LBM 73.0 kg
Week 6: 82.7 kg / 10.4 % bf / fat mass 08.6 kg / LBM 74.1 kg

(I had to mess with my diet plan, that's why the progress in the last 2 weeks should have been better, and I can see that it effected my progress in gaining LBM)

Next check is in 2 days and I'm expecting a bf % below 10 %, especially that my bf % today was a sharp 10 %. 

NOTE:
I'm thinking of extending the tren from 8 weeks to 10 weeks, I think I wanna take as much as possible from it. I have also decided to add winni starting from next week, I'm having photo sessions in around 2 months and I wanna look perfect.

----------


## adam123456

Gj man ! Following this, keep it up I wanna se more! Pics before and after possible when your cycle is done ?

----------


## Buster Brown

Great results so far!

----------


## OnTheSauce

Post pics

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Not sure if you mentioned it yet. Apologize if you already have  :Smilie: 

Where do you get your bf% checked? and once a week on the same day I assume?

----------


## MFM

> Gj man ! Following this, keep it up I wanna se more! Pics before and after possible when your cycle is done ?


Thank you, I'll add my before and after pictures soon, I'm already taking pictures every week.

----------


## MFM

> Great results so far!


I never expected that, but still hope for more from this cycle.

----------


## MFM

> Post pics



I will, I'm already taking pictures every week.

----------


## MFM

> Not sure if you mentioned it yet. Apologize if you already have 
> 
> Where do you get your bf% checked? and once a week on the same day I assume?


Yes once a week on the same day, I check it on TANITA BC-418 at the gym.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Not familiar with it, I'll look into it  :Smilie: .

Is it fairly accurate as compared to all these other devices?

----------


## p3vly

Bump!! Where are the pics ??? any lean bodymass loss after the PCT ?

----------

